# Tentakeln im UPI 6 ?



## The Scope (18. April 2002)

Kann man mit Unlead Photo Impact 6 auch das selbe erreichen wie im Adobe Photoshop mit den Tentakeln? Quasy Tentakeln erstellen? 

THX 4 HELP

Gretz
Scope


----------



## mirscho (18. April 2002)

ja warum denn nich...du hast dort doch auch ein airbrush tool und nen nachbelichter und schwamm...also...

jo...das müsste gehen. ich hatte das programm für vielleicht 2months...

übung macht den meister - sonst nichts 

cya

PS: ich glaub dat krickste och mit paint hin *ähem* ja dann *lol*


----------



## The Scope (18. April 2002)

Hmm, ja, sehr hilfreich *gg*

Schon fast ein fertiger Tutorial...


----------



## mirscho (18. April 2002)

na, ich meine im ganzen kannst du mit dem programm nich die qualität von photoshop erreichen, aber so ein Tentakel...also wirklich...ein bisschen Übung... ODER?

ich hoffe das hilft


----------

